# Corn Husks?



## whitelop (Jul 24, 2013)

Can rabbits have the corn husks? Like the outer green husk part? 
I know they can't have the actual corn. 
I just got a ton of corn and I feel bad just throwing out the husk. If Ellie can't eat it, I guess I'll feed it to the deer. 

Thanks!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 24, 2013)

As far as I'm aware they're ok, Bandit has some toys where some of the parts are made of corn husks. But I've never fed them fresh though, I'm sure someone else will know for sure


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Jul 26, 2013)

Dana Krempels is a biologist (PhD) and often considered an expert on bunnies in the HRS circles. She can be asked questions on allexperts.com

Someone asked this question and her reply was:
_I would not give them corn husks for two reasons. First, they are very stringy, and hard to chew. Since I know of bunnies who have gotten the strings of celery caught on their teeth and caused serious problems, I would think the same thing might happen with corn husks. 

Second, corn husks, unless they're from organically grown corn, are loaded with pesticides. I just wouldn't feed them to my bunnies when there are so many other good things to feed them: 

www.bio.miami.edu/hare/diet.html 

Hope this helps! 

Dana_


----------



## whitelop (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks so much! I did not give her any of the corn husks. I was unsure of it from the start, but then I went through the corn and it was all bad. There were silk worms in every ear, so I threw it all out for the chickens to eat. 

BunnyWabbit, thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------

